

Genomic Loopholes and Other Weapons (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/6/secret-codes/genomic-loopholes-and-other-weapons?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
NeverEnough
this is so interesting! games have a long way to go before becoming as
interesting as ecology.

